# Diamoci gli auguri oggi che domani chissà se avremo tempo?



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2018)

*Diamoci gli auguri oggi che domani chissà se avremo tempo?*

ma sto scambio di auguri ce lo diamo?
Auguri di BUONA PASQUA a tutti me raccomando magnate poco ma tanto nun ce credo:sonar:


----------



## oriente70 (31 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma sto scambio di auguri ce lo diamo?
> Auguri di BUONA PASQUA a tutti me raccomando magnate poco ma tanto nun ce credo:sonar:


Buongiorno buona Pasqua ... Qui già si cucina ..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Buona Pasqua


----------



## Frithurik (31 Marzo 2018)

*Per restare in tema.*








.AUGURI


----------



## Lostris (31 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> .AUGURI


La faccia di lei fa riderissimo 

Buona Pasqua.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La faccia di lei fa riderissimo
> 
> Buona Pasqua.


Vero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (31 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> .AUGURI



Fantastica. A tema :rotfl::rotfl:


Buona Pasqua a tutti!


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2018)

auguri a tutti/e


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2018)

Buona Pasqua, speriamo in una sorpresa decente nell'uovo


----------



## Lara3 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua, speriamo in una sorpresa decente nell'uovo


Buona Pasqua !


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2018)

dato che mi sono collegato gli auguri li faccio in diretta



AUGURI DI BUONA PASQUA





a tutti nessuno escluso :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> dato che mi sono collegato gli auguri li faccio in diretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona Pasqua e buona mangiata


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2018)

buona pasqua a tutti belle gioie :wub:


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

Un Abbacchio a tutti [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2018)

*...*

Buona Pasqua a tutti...

[video=youtube;0rArf-nMU_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rArf-nMU_k[/video]


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2018)

che avete trovato nell'uovo?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che avete trovato nell'uovo?


Tartaruga ninja


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2018)

Raffaello o Donatello?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Portachiavi


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua e buona mangiata


appena rientrato e fatto una bella mangiata, stasera niente forse due mele cotte sai l'età?
Le uova sia sode che di cioccolato mangiate ma non erano mie ho visto le sorprese niente di utile  solo giochi per bambini  tant'è che il regalo era per loro :sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> appena rientrato e fatto una bella mangiata, stasera niente forse due mele cotte sai l'età?
> Le uova sia sode che di cioccolato mangiate ma non erano mie ho visto le sorprese niente di utile  solo giochi per bambini  tant'è che il regalo era per loro :sonar:


 a te la sorpresa non interessava, ma il cioccolato sì


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te la sorpresa non interessava, ma il cioccolato sì


Mi ci vedresti con i pupazzetti e i giocattoli o anche porta chiavi alla mia età?
Comunque ho apprezzato il cioccolato sia al latte che fondente , ricordo quando da fidanzato facevo l'uovo alla mia futura signora accompagnato da fiori e da un grande peluche e spesso mia madre si sbizzarriva con regali come anelli e braccialetti più la sorpresa interna , altri tempi:mexican:


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te la sorpresa non interessava, ma il cioccolato sì


oggi ho sforato di brutto se poi ci metti anche la pastiera napoletana ho fatto il pieno di calorie


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Raffaello o Donatello?


Michelangelo


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2018)

*beh...*

... C'è chi li ha fatti in anticipo. Io invece ve li faccio in riterdo 

Auguri ritardatari


----------

